# PolyHog - od/distortion



## KWE (Mar 25, 2020)

Can the POLYHOG  ( SKU: PCB034 ) ( similar to Pigtronix Saturator )  be powered with more than 9 VOLTS?  12?  15?  18?  ?  
Thank you , KWE


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 26, 2020)

CD4049 has a max input voltage of 18v, I think 4558s do too. So bumping up the voltages would be putting some undo stress on those chips. What are you trying to achieve by running up the voltage?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 26, 2020)

Though the original Pigtronix runs off a 15v adapter ?‍♂️


----------



## KWE (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello . Thanks for your response. 
The PolySaturator runs at 18 V ( https://pigtronix.com/power-requirements/) and I want to know if the PolyHog kit does too. 
Reason : headroom , clarity , hi-fidelity , etc.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 26, 2020)

I think that’s for the original big box design, the newer smaller one has 9-15v written right on it.


----------



## Robert (Mar 26, 2020)

KWE said:


> The PolySaturator runs at 18 V



I haven't seen the 18V version, although I've read that it exists.   The only one I've seen (or can even find pictures of) is the 9 - 15V version.

The maximum supply voltage would depend on the components you use.      I don't supply any of the components you might have received in a kit (from Musikding I assume?) so can't comment on the voltage rating for the components you have.

As long as the electrolytics are rated at 25V or higher you _should _be good to go up to 15V.     Beyond that is uncharted territory.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d go up to 15, a bit of fluctuation above 18 would fry your 4049.


----------



## KWE (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks much for the help . Much appreciated . - KWE


----------



## Mir9 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm glad to know this too, as I was planning on building an 18v addon originally.

Does anyone know anything about this:








						Pigtronix War Hog - Ultra High Gain Metal Distortion
					

more than 25000 different guitar effects pedals from 4000 brands: vintage, modern, boutique, rare,...




					www.effectsdatabase.com
				




"Based on our acclaimed PolySaturator design, the War Hog ups the ante with more gain and shifted EQ points to satisfy shredders"

That one does have "18v" printed in it, instead of "9v-15v"


----------

